# My 300 Gallon Vivarium



## RickB (Apr 10, 2006)

Just finished planting it about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

That is a really nice viv. What are you keeping or planning to keep in there?


----------



## RickB (Apr 10, 2006)

I have 5 D. fantasticus in there.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Rick, Looks like you've got yourself a nice jungle there. Great work! What kind of wood did you use? Those fants must love the space. 

Mike


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

*drool* very nice!!


----------



## RickB (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks!
Last year in Georgia we had a serious drought and the lake levels dropped 8 feet plus, so I grabbed a bunch of wood that was previously underwater.


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

wow....that is fun. Is that your BED I see in the first picture? haha that is awesome. Can't think of a better place for the viv. I would probably just sleep in it if I were you.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

That will look amazing when it grows in! Great job, but how will you ever find your frogs!!!


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

wow....worthy of a zoo


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Dimensions?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

wow, that wood in there is really nice. looks custom done.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

really nice, good job


----------



## spiderman43 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, that is a really nice looking viv!


----------



## swigen (Aug 24, 2007)

wow I really like this viv! I like the idea of using many branchy pieces to create alot of vertical habitat and planting opprotunities. This way you have plenty of neat plants and driftwood while saving the terrestrial space for leaf litter. I'm definitely inspired for future vivs of my own.


----------



## micky-kennie (Dec 11, 2007)

What type of lighting do you have in there?


----------



## RickB (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments! The dims are 80x24x36. For lighting I have 4 96w 6700k bulbs and 3 12v 50w spot lights


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is an awsome vivarium!!


----------



## sammycai (Oct 13, 2006)

Very nice tank.


----------



## alexander (Oct 27, 2008)

God I hate you......why are you so good???


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

What's that plant you have hanging on the right side of the first pic?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## RickB (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Scott,
It is a Licopodium. I do not know the exact species. I had a friend that ordered it from Spring Valley Tropicals and did not like it so he gave it to me with some other plants. It was actually one big plant so I had to split it in half so it would fit. The plant is doing great.


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful!!! Did you buy your broms locally or online?


----------



## RickB (Apr 10, 2006)

Got my broms from home depot, black jungle, atlanta botantical gardens, and spring valley tropicals.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Absolutly Incredible !


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow! Thats a stunner! Must have been a very fun project


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

nice nice nice i love it!


----------



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

Man if i had that tank at the end of my bed like you have I would never leave the room! You did a great job! Very inspiring!


----------

